# Professional Year



## Ryanpatt84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello all

Can anyone confirm the definition of "professional year" 

We have been told that my partner can lodge her visa application once she has completed a full year in employment (registered nurse) we need these 5 points to qualify for the pool. 

Can someone confirm if I have been given the correct information. 

I look forward to hearing from you all 

Regards
Ryan


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi Ryan,

Look on the AHPRA website,international applicants....all the relevant info is there , for registration purposes....but must warn you, it is a bit of a minefield!!!
But I feel sure eventually it will be worth it )


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Professional year is usually for students who have studied in Oz...it is a semi-academic year-long program, run by EEA for engineers, SMIPA for accountants and ACS for IT grads.


----------



## Ryanpatt84 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi guys 

Thanks for your answers. Can I confirm once my partner has completed a full year in nursing is she eligible for any points? 

Kinda frustrating she done 4 years placement while registering and that doesn't count 

Regards
Ryan


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ryanpatt84 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks for your answers. Can I confirm once my partner has completed a full year in nursing is she eligible for any points?
> 
> ...


That will generally not count as a "professional year"...professional year has a very specific meaning, and applies only to 3 professions...


----------



## chetan05 (Nov 19, 2014)

Looking for a professional year, then you are on the right website. We offer a professional year program through one of the best institution NAVITAS. If you are an agent they refer us your client and you will be awarded with your share of the commission. SVC Professional Year Program is the only provider able to offer the Australian Computer Society (ACS) Professional Year Program, Engineers Australia’s Professional Year in Engineering and Skilled Migration Internship Program - Accounting (SMIPA) nationwide through our affiliates.
Jump onto svcprofessionalyear.com and begin your professional year towards your PR.


----------

